# Hamm trips



## neil carver (May 22, 2011)

Hi all not sure if this is the rite place to post this on the forum but was wondering if any one knows people that do Hamm trips hoping to go to March show someone did tell me that some people do coach trips to Hamm shows 
Many thanks Neil


----------



## philfish66 (Dec 2, 2013)

I would love to go to one of these shows if you find out keep us in mind 

phil


----------



## neil carver (May 22, 2011)

Yea if I hear anything Phil I let you know 

Neil


----------



## keithshoesmith (Mar 29, 2011)

*hamn show*

Hello guys 
There are a couple of companys running coachs to the shows normaly advertise on here.
keith


----------



## rainbowfly (Apr 16, 2013)

looking myself for a coach going to either hamm or houten if anyone knows of any.


----------



## neil carver (May 22, 2011)

Hi Keith do you were on the fourm they advertise I been looking but cart find anything 
Cheers Neil


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

EU Shows - Reptile Forums

enjoy


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Ferry at the minute is about £100 for a van/minubus, why dont you meet in a central location and all chip in and share the drive?, gotta be cheaper and much more fun. Coming back drop back at central point (say train station with carpark wtc for those that cant drive) then everyone goes their seperate ways?.


----------

